# Hilfe bei Einsendeaufgaben gegen Bezahlung



## Kristine.kreativ (5. Feb 2018)

Hallo ich habe mich vor 1 Jahr bei ILS Fernstudium für das Studium zum 

*Geprüfte/r Android App Programmierer/in*

angemeldet. Ich habe jede Rate bezahlt, leider konnte ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht lernen. Ich bin Altenpflegerin und habe mir die Raten vom Mund abgespart. Jetzt habe ich eine Verlängerung bis Juni 2018 bekommen um die Einsendeaufgaben abzugeben, um das Diplom zu bekommen. Ich habe aber folgendes Problem, die Hefte und vor Allem die Einsendeaufgaben sind für mich leider so kompliziert und unverständlich geschrieben, dass ich Stundenlang allein über den Formulierungen hänge und fast verzweifle. Im Internet habe ich einige Lernvideos gefunden und dadurch komme ich mit dem Stoff klar, aber die Einsendeaufgaben sind mir leider ein Rätsel. Ich verstehe also den Stoff, bin aber nicht in der Lage die nötigen Einsendeaufgaben auszufüllen um das Zertifikat zu erlangen. Ich bin echt verzweifelt, dass das Geld nun verloren ist. Wenn mir bitte Jemand die Einsendeaufgaben ausfüllen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar und würde das finanziell entlohnen. Wer Interesse hat schreibt mir bitte mit seiner Preisvorstellung. vielen lieben Dank K.


----------



## sascha-sphw (5. Feb 2018)

Mir fehlen die Worte.. Ich habe absolut kein Verständnis für sowas.


----------



## Kristine.kreativ (5. Feb 2018)

Hallo Fremder, Mir fehlen die Worte, ich hab absolut kein Verständnis für soviel Intoleranz und Arroganz.

Was genau ist ihr Problem? Ich bin bei weitem nicht die Einzige die Probleme mit den Lernheften von ILS hat.

Leider sind die Formulierungen schwer verständlich und oftmals veraltet. Ich habe keine Lust meine wenige Freizeit die ich als Altenpflegerin habe, damit zu verbringen Rätselraten zu spielen, was genau gemeint ist in den Fragen der Einsendeaufgaben. Das ich den Stoff trotzdem lernen muss, wenn ich in dem Bereich arbeiten möchte, ist ja wohl klar. Aber leider lerne ich über Videos etc. besser und sehr viel schneller als durch die völlig unübersichtlichen Lernhefte der ILS. Ich sehe nicht ein mein hart verdientes Geld umsonst rausgeworfen zu haben, nur weil die ILS nicht in der Lage ist Fragen eindeutig und klar zu stellen. mfg


----------



## Meniskusschaden (5. Feb 2018)

Kristine.kreativ hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Fremder, Mir fehlen die Worte, ich hab absolut kein Verständnis für soviel Intoleranz und Arroganz.


Eigenartige Reaktion. Zunächst einmal wäre doch gar nicht klar, ob sich das fehlende Verständnis von @sascha-sphw überhaupt gegen dein Posting oder gegen ILS richtet. Daß du so verärgert reagierst, legt die Schlußfolgerung nahe, dass du selbst davon ausgehst, dass die Kritik nur gegen das Ergaunern eines Bildungsabschlusses gerichtet sein kann. Es ist doch kein Zeichen von Intoleranz oder Ignoranz, wenn man das verurteilt, sondern eine ziemlich vernünftige Sichtweise.

Warum willst du denn noch mehr Geld dafür ausgeben? Du hast ILS doch bereits teuer bezahlt und hast da sicher Anspruch auf individuelle Unterstützung. Ansonsten kannst du hier auch einfach Verständnisfragen stellen. Da findet sich fast immer jemand, der kostenlos antwortet.


----------



## Javinner (5. Feb 2018)

Actio:


> Ich habe keine Lust meine wenige Freizeit die ich als Altenpflegerin habe, damit zu verbringen Rätselraten zu spielen, was genau gemeint ist in den Fragen der Einsendeaufgaben


Reactio:


> Ich bin echt verzweifelt, dass das Geld nun verloren ist





> Ich sehe nicht ein mein hart verdientes Geld umsonst rausgeworfen zu haben, nur weil die ILS nicht in der Lage ist Fragen eindeutig und klar zu stellen


Das ist eine Ansage! Eventuell bist du für diesen Beruf einfach ungeeignet? Nicht schlecht die Einstellung: ich habe bezahlt, nun gibt mir ein Diplom! Ganz nebenbei: ein Studium nebenbei ist keine Heldentat, ist alltäglich und man sollte zumindest zu sich selbst ehrlich sein, ob man dem Stoff überhaupt gewachsen ist und es zeitlich und finanziell auch stemmen kann, bevor man sich darauf einlässt  Super Witz!, passt zum Nick


----------



## mrBrown (5. Feb 2018)

Kristine.kreativ hat gesagt.:


> Studium [...] Diplom



Das ist btw kein Studium und man bekommt auch kein Diplom, es ist nur ein Lehrgang mit Zertifikat.


----------



## Javinner (5. Feb 2018)

Für alle, die sich interessieren, was man sich unter "Geprüfte/r Android App Programmierer/in" vorstellen darf:
https://www.ils.de/fernkurse/it/programmierung-softwareentwicklung/android-app-programmierer/
Aus dem Telefonat (ja, ich hatte mal fünf Minuten Zeit) ging hervor, dass eine der erwähnten Sprachen, siehe Teilnahmevoraussetzungen (Java, C++ oder PHP) sicher beherrschbar sein muss! Ebenso ist es kein Studium, es ist ein Lehrgang! Kostenpunkt: 148€/Monat oder  1776€/Gesamtkosten. 

Ein wichtiges Detail darf hier nicht übersehen werden: 


			
				Förderungen durch Bildungsgutschein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dieser Fernlehrgang ist nach AZAV zertifiziert und durch den Bildungsgutschein der Agentur für Arbeit zu 100 % förderungsfähig


Das ist eine Geldmaschine! Auch der beste "Diplom" der Art wird keine Standing Ovations hervorrufen und du, vorausgesetzt du packst es, wirst als Quereinsteiger besonders betrachtet..

Wie auch immer, viel Glück


----------



## AndiE (5. Feb 2018)

Was meinst du damit, dass die Forulierungen veraltert sind? Das verstehe ich nicht. Wie mein Ausbilder mal gesagt hat, ist Informatik eine Zusammensetzung aus Information und Mathematik. Ich würde dir einerseits empfehlen, die Bücher mal anzusehen, die bei Javinner stehen. Aber du kannst dich auch per PN an mich wenden. ich werde dir die Aufgaben nicht lösen. Aber dich vielleicht in die richtige Richtung schubsen. Was hast du denn schon ausprobiert? Was ist dir gelungen?


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (6. Feb 2018)

Wie veraltet können Formulierungen im Bereich der App-Entwicklung denn schon sein??

Ich finde es sehr gewagt von Altenpfleger direkt auf Apps abzuzielen. Selbst mit Erfahrung in der Softwareentwicklung finde ich Apps noch recht Anspruchsvoll, es ist nochmal eine ganz neue Welt. 

Aber wenn sich tatsächlich jemand bereit erklären würde deine Aufgaben zu machen und du damit ein Zertifikat erreichst, dann ist das für mich gleichbedeutend wie ein Plagiat oder Urkundenfälschung. Es ist schlichtweg Betrug.

Was genau willst du dann außerdem mit dem Zertifikat machen? Beruflich wirst du mit dem Zertifikat alleine glaube ich nicht all zu weit kommen. Wenn du was anderes hättest würdest du bestimmt deinem aktuellen Beruf nicht nachgehen.

Es tut mir Leid, wenn du es mit deinem Beruf nicht vereint bekommst, aber das hättest du dir vorher überlegen müssen. Ich habe auch Beruf, Mann, Kind und ein Fernstudium. Sorry ich bekomme es hin und habe daher auch aus der Perspektive kein Verständnis.


----------



## MiMij (6. Feb 2018)

Wie wärs denn wenn du die Aufgaben Stück für Stück durcharbeitest und wo Fragen sind die einfach hier reinstellst und dir die Aufgaben bzw deine Verständnisprobleme erklären lässt


----------



## mrBrown (6. Feb 2018)

MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> Wie veraltet können Formulierungen im Bereich der App-Entwicklung denn schon sein??


Wenn man bedenkt, das zB Swift kaum 4 Jahre alt ist, und grad die vierte Major-Version raus kam.
Oder das Kotlin 1.0 auch grad mal zwei Jahre alt und erst seit letztem Jahr offiziell Sprache für Android ist...
Das ist alles sehr schnell veraltet 



MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde es sehr gewagt von Altenpfleger direkt auf Apps abzuzielen. Selbst mit Erfahrung in der Softwareentwicklung finde ich Apps noch recht Anspruchsvoll, es ist nochmal eine ganz neue Welt.


Naja, nicht gros anders als jedes andere Framework^^
Der Kurs richtete sich allerdings auch nicht an blutige Anfänger


----------

